

A 3D WebGL Game Built with JavaScript and THREE.js - marcoponds
http://marcostagni.com/projects/worm/

======
MayorOfMonkeys
Nice! Needs instructions though. I tried it first on my iPhone but it said it
was Chrome only. Worth checking out the PlayCanvas Engine for a full, cross
platform WebGL game engine:
[https://github.com/playcanvas/engine](https://github.com/playcanvas/engine)

------
bradknowles
Might be nice to check what browser someone is using before you do a lengthy
init process, so that you don't waste their time and yours.

